# Do home canned carrots taste better?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I use a lot of carrots, but don't like commercially canned carrots. The texture is mushy and there's a slight metallic taste. Are home canned carrots any better, flavor and texture wise?


stef


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Actually, the only carrots I really like are my home canned ones. I don't even like them raw much. Store bought canned ones are horrid. 

This year my carrot crop failed, so I bought regionally grown carrots at the store and canned them up - and I like them too. 

I can't say much about the texture, other than it's the way I like to eat them. I'll toss a jar in with a roast and they turn out fine too. 

And if you really want a treat, can up some glazed carrots.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

My home canned carrots do not taste metallic. They are soft but not mushy. I add 1/2 tsp salt and 1/2 tsp sugar per pint.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Macybaby said:


> Actually, the only carrots I really like are my home canned ones. I don't even like them raw much. Store bought canned ones are horrid.
> 
> This year my carrot crop failed, so I bought regionally grown carrots at the store and canned them up - and I like them too.
> 
> ...


Thanks, MacyB.

BTW, how do you can glazed carrots?


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Macybaby, Do tell how you do your glazed carrots please


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

ball bluebook has a recipe for glazed carrots--they are awesome. i used to HATE canned carrots until i canned some myself--nothing better.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

are wonderful...I've never bought store bought canned.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup - it's the ball blue book recipe. And since I have it handy (canning venison today)

For six pints 

6.5 - 7 lbs carrots
2 cups brown sugar
2 cups water
1 cup orange juice

Cut peeled carrots into 3" pieces (I've done it using fatter, shorter pieces and longer skinner pieces - both work depends on the size you like). Cut lengthwise if fat.

Combine brown sugar & juice until sugar dissolves- keep hot. Pack raw carrots tight in jars leaving 1" head space. Ladle hot syrup (1" head space) 

Pressure can pints and quarts for 30 minutes at appropriate pressure for your location.

When eating, most prefer to thicken the liquid seperatley and then add the carrots. 

This is like eating candy. It is one of the few recipes that is in the Blue Book but NOT in the Complete canning book. It's in the "Special Diet" section.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks ladies for the recipe. Sounds yummy.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, home canned carrots are much nicer than store bought carrots, but I have been finding store bought ones really cheap and they really add to my preps! I use those ones in pies and casseroles.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I Love home canned carrots, there one of my favorite veggies. Actually I think anything home grown & put up wether canning or freezing is always better than store bought as far as taste goes.


----------

